# You Folks HAVE To See This Smoker W/PICS



## buck_snorts (May 16, 2008)

This was sent to me by a former "Submariner", retired. He stays in touch with all of his old shipmates, and one of them sent these shots to him. Knowing I'm into smoking, he passed them along. The original photographer and owner of this rig are unknown, but what a Bubblehead this guy must be... Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(Okay... I'm having a problem previewing BOTH pictures...  I'm going to upload this anyway because I've spent enough time trying to get it to work.  The second shot shows up, but the first just gives a URL.  To see it just copy it into your browser.  Dinners ready, and I just don't have time to mess with it anymore... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )

Buck

<img src="http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/7...moker01nb5.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/><br/>By <a target="_new" href="<A href="http://profile.imageshack.us/user/buck_snorts">buck_snorts</a">http://profile.imageshack.us/user/buck_snorts">buck_snorts</a> at 2008-05-16


----------



## cowgirl (May 16, 2008)

Nice one!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 16, 2008)

That's pretty creative! Wonder how good of a smoker it is ...


----------



## moltenone (May 16, 2008)

that's an awesome smoker !!!

mark  USN


----------



## desertlites (May 16, 2008)

thats great-I love it.


----------



## buck_snorts (May 16, 2008)

Yeah! My brother served aboard the Griddley and helped extract at the end of the Viet Nam conflict. My Dad just died last November, and he was a Marine in WWII and Korea. My sisters family had her husband in the Army during Viet Nam, and all three of her kids being "Ground Pounders". I attended the Missouri Military Acadamy in Mexico, Mo. for my high school years (ROTC), but a bum back kept me from actually serving, although we could have been activated at any time. 

Anytime someone can come up with a smoker like this, that depicts our nations struggle to remaigne free... Aww, you know the rest...

I'm glad you enjoyed the shots.

Buck


----------



## kookie (May 16, 2008)

Thats damn cool....................Awsome rig...............


----------



## travcoman45 (May 17, 2008)

That there be some kinda creative rig buildin!  That gotta be the most unique smoker ever seen!


----------



## capt dan (May 17, 2008)

Looks good but how does it cook,thatsthe main thing!


----------



## nick (May 17, 2008)

That is sooooo cool looking ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## seboke (May 18, 2008)

From an Army guy, that's an impressive lookin smoker!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 19, 2008)

We got to get that on the smoker thread below!!  Bet they smoke a lot of fish, huh?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14350


----------



## ajthepoolman (May 24, 2008)

Good idea.  Imagine you're smoking over some weekend and suddenly the Russians attack!  Dump the wood and head for the ocean!  It looks sea worthy!


----------

